# Vomiting bug doing the rounds at school



## Redkite (Oct 22, 2013)

One of my son's best friends (who I give lifts home from school to) has just gone down with a vomiting bug.  I am SO depressed.  Nothing is harder than trying to care for a type 1 child with a vomiting bug!  Only thing worse is if I catch it too at the same time.  I so hope he avoids it!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 22, 2013)

Fingers crossed it will by-pass him. I share your anxiety, there were 20 pupils off school last week with it. Only silver lining is having the pump.


----------



## Redkite (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh dear, that sounds bad.  Why do these lurgies always crop up when it's school holidays and you have plans?!!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 22, 2013)

I hope you both escape unscathed


----------



## Tina63 (Oct 22, 2013)

It has been round here the past couple of weeks and as I work with young children I always dread it.  At the first mention of vomiting bugs I automatically now dash out and buy 'Actimel' or similar bio yoghurt drinks.  Whether it does the trick, or I just have a brilliant immune system I don't know but this last one I managed to avoid despite dealing with 2 children who had it a couple of weeks ago.  Might be worth considering.......!


----------



## hkk1970 (Oct 24, 2013)

HI Redkite, hope you both escape the dreaded bug. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you all !!

As you know it has been a nightmare for us and Harry. I feel we are back to square one with his levels now, building up his insulin again. He has had his first hot meal today after 10 days so hopefully should be able to get the levels to a reasonable reading again !!

Helen


----------

